# Marine detail, gelcoat, fiberglass repairs and more



## Hookd Up (Nov 18, 2007)

Superior Boat Works 251-979-0342

If you're looking for the highest quality, affordable detail/cleaning service for your yacht, boat, pontoon, sailboat, houseboat, or jet-ski, Superior Boatworks may be the right choice for you! We excel in bringing back and restoring oxidized gel coat to a brilliant shine, removing scuffs, scratches, dirt and grime to leave your boat looking good as new. We use the proper equipment to consistently provide amazing results time and time again. We offer a 100% guarantee on all services we provide and proudly stand beside our work. I assure you that our expectations and attention to detail will exceed yours. The prices are reasonable and we are willing to work with any budget.


We Specialize In:

*Boat Detailing wetsanding, compounding and waxing
*Wash and Dry 
*Restoration Work (Teak/Wood work/Small Gel Coat Repairs/Striping/Fiberglass) ALSO DO BOTTOM PAINT REMOVAL AND PAINTING 
*Clean toons on Pontoons
*Restore Eisenglass
*Sail Cleaning
*Non-Skid surfaces(Cleaning/Painting)
*Carpet steam cleaning/ Upholstery cleaning
* Gelcoat and fiberglass repairs
~References are available upon request!

Contact us today for additional details on services or to schedule your free consultation! 251-979-0342


----------



## Hookd Up (Nov 18, 2007)

I have hundreds of Before & After pictures of ever package. Just text me and I will send you pictures of each package we offer for marine detailing and restoration . 251-979-0342


----------



## Hookd Up (Nov 18, 2007)

Bump


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Where are you located??


----------



## Hookd Up (Nov 18, 2007)

Foley, Alabama But I have a mobile setup that can come to your location as well.


----------



## REDMAN2222 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm looking to a bottom paint job on a Wellcraft 264 coastal. I would rather get someone to do it rather than trying it myself. Could you give me a ballpark estimate, I am in Perdido Key, on the trailer. Hasn't been painted before, bottom is pretty clean now.


----------

